# Hunkering down through the storm



## Mizer

I am hoping all you WB friends on the east coast are safe and secure and will fare well over the next couple days. Maybe someone will start a thread showing some of the storm effects, hopefully they are not of structure damage though.


----------



## Mike1950

Brian Thanks for starting this thread. I hope all you east coasters are hunkered down and safe. This is as good as any place for pictures. I bet the sawmills will be busy after this storm!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DomInick

Yea no doubt!!! Hope you all are safe out there. 
I'm glad I'm where I'm at.


----------



## scrimman

Ditto.


----------



## Twig Man

Hope all goes well for our friends during the storm.


----------



## davduckman2010

its nasty here in ohio allready been raining three days they say three more. high winds comeing this afternoon its going to be bad 60 to 70 mph lots of flooding allready im going to have to float the logs out i just cut out cant get in there with a truck now. :dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## davduckman2010

me how about you isnt boston getting smashed right now? be carefull . winds super strong right now here picked up pretty bad in last hour 50 to 60 mph purty trees are a bending


----------



## scrimman

The good news is that all that wind is sure to knock down some trees. The bad thing is that all that rain will probably wash all that wood away before anyone can collect it. 
Stay safe, y'all. I've been through 11 of the damn things and they're never a picnic. Don't trust downed power lines; just 'cuz they look dead doesn't mean they are. Let us know how you're doin' after the all clear, ok?


----------



## Brink

[attachment=12826]



[attachment=12827]

We got the last of the chippers prepped and a short order of 8 Husky 455's and a couple 372xp's.

Wind is blowing, but not a huge amount of rain.



[attachment=12828]

One road closed.



[attachment=12829]

That's one p'd off looking reservoir.



[attachment=12830]

Another closed road.



[attachment=12831]

Eerie being the only one on the parkway at rush hour. If they really didn't want me on it, they need something stronger than yellow caution tape.


----------



## Brink

And my pics didn't load :(


----------



## DomInick

Man I really feel bad for them guys over on the east coast. Stay safe guys and girls. 
We're getting some effects of it in Chicago.


----------



## davduckman2010

just driveing down ohio turnpike theres miles of crews tree co / power co u name it heading east its a bad one for sure. just sent scott 2 big boxes in ny today dont know when they will get there. you all right up there scott? let us know --duck


----------



## myingling

We are to get 5 in rain here which is a lot ,, when we get an inch or 2 we got problems ,,, very high winds setting in and to top it off we here in higher elavations are under winter advisory snow starting to mix with snow ,,Schools let out early and not sure if any tomarrow


----------



## Brink

[attachment=12836]

One broken storm window.


----------



## davduckman2010

be safe mike its howlin here worried about this massive maple real close to my house if it comes down it will crush half my house.  but if it falls the other way we got hollow forms LOL


----------



## NYWoodturner

davduckman2010 said:


> just driveing down ohio turnpike theres miles of crews tree co / power co u name it heading east its a bad one for sure. just sent scott 2 big boxes in ny today dont know when they will get there. you all right up there scott? let us know --duck



All good so far. Thanks for asking Duck ! Rain so far not near what we thought. Guess its supposed to get a bit more intense tonight though. 

Gail snapped this one on her way home from work. Hearing of a lot of trees down - so maybe some good turning wood in a couple of days !

[attachment=12840]


----------



## Brink

My pics are fixed :) thanx magic pix fixer person


----------



## Brink

[attachment=12852]



[attachment=12852]

Nyc crane partially collapsed and is dangling above the street


----------



## Brink

We're in the dark :(


----------



## woodtickgreg

50 mph winds here in Michigan, 30' waves on lake huron, I hear 20 plus on erie, 6 to 12 on st. clair. Just light rain here all day but very windy, blowin my work truck around.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Brink said:


> We're in the dark :(



Yep ... We are too


----------



## Brink

It's only 21,000 in Westchester county w/o power.


----------



## scrimman

I'm still trying to get used to the idea of hurricanes with snow. Weird.


----------



## phinds

Here in Central NY (Cortland County) we've been REALLY lucky so far ... just some pretty mild wind and rain. I expected it to be worse, but of course it's not over yet.

I've spent a lot of time working in lower Manhattan and I just can't envision the 13' storm surge they are reporting in Battery Park. Amazing.


----------



## BarbS

I'm glad to read of people checking in here. Hoping for the best from all this.


----------



## davduckman2010

3 in the morning here heard a crash outside almost afraid too look lots of branches on deck . sounds like a train outside very nasty. still have power 22 ft waves on lake erie shutting main highways in cleveland never seen lake erie that big ever . dont know if i can get to work today. duck


----------



## NYWoodturner

Brink said:


> It's only 21,000 in Westchester county w/o power.



Woke up this morning - still no power. 51,000 in Orange County with no power .all in all not bad. Now lets see if I can get in to work


----------



## woodtickgreg

NYWoodturner said:


> Brink said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's only 21,000 in Westchester county w/o power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woke up this morning - still no power. 51,000 in Orange County with no power .all in all not bad. Now lets see if I can get in to work
Click to expand...

Nah, just take the day off and break out the hand tools! 
Be carefull Scott! Windy here too. I only drive 4 miles to get to work and then load up my truck and drive all day, should be a challenge today!


----------



## davduckman2010

no work today shut down all projects. highways closed cant get into cleveland to much flooding. waiting for daylight to access any damage. joe you should be very busy now. oh ya many trees down every where im going out with my saw too see if i can help anybody get rid of all that invaluble maples and such in my area


----------



## Kevin

Sorry to hear all y'all with no power. Hope y'all have made prior provisions for an emergency. With the type of members we have here I'm sure y'all have a preparedness plan for such events. 

Stay safe and warm!


----------



## phinds

Well, in Central New York, this turned out to be a non-event. My wife got the day off 'cause they thought Ithaca would be hard hit but it wasn't. My daughter in Annapolis, MD is without power and hears it might be a week before it comes back.

I feel for those who WERE hard hit.

Good luck to all in the aftermath.


----------



## firemedic

I haven't heard from Brink since last night... I'm guessing they got their own Katrina up there. Cell tower batteries don't last long. Either that or he ate all of the halloween candy as is now to lazy to txt, :laughing:

Hope all are safe and out of harms way, I somewhat expect they'll deploy us experienced hurricane responders up that way before long. 

Prayers go out for all you hurricane virgins in the path!


----------



## NYWoodturner

firemedic said:


> I haven't heard from Brink since last night... I'm guessing they got their own Katrina up there. Cell tower batteries don't last long. Either that or he ate all of the halloween candy as is now to lazy to txt, :laughing:
> 
> Hope all are safe and out of harms way, I somewhat expect they'll deploy us experienced hurricane responders up that way before long.
> 
> Prayers go out for all you hurricane virgins in the path!



Still no power here. They are saying 7-10 days. Brink is only about 75 miles from me, so he is likely in the same boat. We really didn't get it as bad as they predicted, just a lot of down power lines with trees down.


----------



## Mike1950

NYWoodturner said:


> firemedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't heard from Brink since last night... I'm guessing they got their own Katrina up there. Cell tower batteries don't last long. Either that or he ate all of the halloween candy as is now to lazy to txt, :laughing:
> 
> Hope all are safe and out of harms way, I somewhat expect they'll deploy us experienced hurricane responders up that way before long.
> 
> Prayers go out for all you hurricane virgins in the path!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still no power here. They are saying 7-10 days. Brink is only about 75 miles from me, so he is likely in the same boat. We really didn't get it as bad as they predicted, just a lot of down power lines with trees down.
Click to expand...


Thanks for the update- at least it is quiet...... Happy to hear you are OK.


----------



## davduckman2010

Joe Rebuild said:


> I had a busy day with a fire claim and a sewer backup  in sumterville. They have the vibrates spiders I have ever seen in FL. Holding out to see what kind of wind damage work comes in.



wind damage was it windy somewhere i didnt notice


----------



## Brink

[attachment=12930]

No work for me, yesterday. No power, cable or cell service, still.


----------



## Kevin

Glad to hear at least y'all are okay Jon. I see your pine or spruce or whatever that evergreen is didn't do too well. How did your property itself fare?


----------



## Brink

This storm really targeted the pines and locusts. My yard is full of branches, and two poplar limbs. Damage was a storm window broke, and the lid from my kids homemade composter is still in orbit. Pond behind my house was 3' above norm, still 6' below my foundation. Almost into burning the wood from Irene, last year. My old welder is getting its annual workout. 



[attachment=12940]

Neighbor moved his cars just before this tree went down, unfortunately, his shorts were ruined.


----------



## Mike1950

Happy to hear you are all right. Sorry about the kids composter. The neighbors shorts- might be a little more detail then we need....... :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Brink

I didn't post pics lol


----------



## cabomhn

Glad to see that other than some damage no one up north was seriously hurt!


----------



## DomInick

What's going on with that roller coaster in the ocean?


----------



## Mizer

Glad to here that everyone is ok and not much property damage.


----------



## Mizer

Brink said:


> This storm really targeted the pines and locusts. My yard is full of branches, and two poplar limbs. Damage was a storm window broke, and the lid from my kids homemade composter is still in orbit. Pond behind my house was 3' above norm, still 6' below my foundation. Almost into burning the wood from Irene, last year. My old welder is getting its annual workout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neighbor moved his cars just before this tree went down, unfortunately, his shorts were ruined.


Now that it seems that everyone is ok. What kind of tree is that? It almost looks like Walnut.


----------



## Brink

Mizer said:


> Now that it seems that everyone is ok. What kind of tree is that? It almost looks like Walnut.



That was locust. 

A 30" rough bark cherry went down not far from me. Hope it's there in 3 weeks when I'm allowed to play with a chainsaw.


----------



## Mizer

Brink said:


> Mizer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that it seems that everyone is ok. What kind of tree is that? It almost looks like Walnut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was locust.
> 
> A 30" rough bark cherry went down not far from me. Hope it's there in 3 weeks when I'm allowed to play with a chainsaw.
Click to expand...

Go put a tag on it with your name.


----------



## healeydays

Here in NH, we survived with lots of trees down (getting to be an annual thing). Power was out for 1 1/2 days, but still know folks with no power. The power company here PSNH is usually very good getting crews in from Hydro Quebec, but because of the problems in NY and NJ they had to get crews in to help from Oklahoma and Texas. 

Should have them haul up some mesquite for me...


----------



## Kevin

healeydays said:


> Should have them haul up some mesquite for me...



Send them back down with spalted quilted maple and I'll send the next crew up with some skeet. 

Glad y'all are safe. that's the important thing.


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> healeydays said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should have them haul up some mesquite for me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send them back down with spalted quilted maple and I'll send the next crew up with some skeet.
> 
> Glad y'all are safe. that's the important thing.
Click to expand...


I agree- safe is good-especially seeing some of those pictures. Modern communication and the ability to somewhat predict path and strength sure saved a lot of folks lives. 
I bet a lot of nice wood goes to the dump though............. :dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## BarbS

I knew we'd have a resilient group here. The majority of storm deaths were due to downed trees, as I heard it. Nasty stuff. The real problem seems to be the breadth of the whole clean up effort, involving so many locales. I hope the power goes on soon for all involved, and I know crews are working overtime, as they often do. Glad people are checking in!


----------



## woodtickgreg

I haven't seen the sun here in over a week, finally it peeked out a little this afternoon, a little less wind every day. Finally quit raining so I got the work truck washed today. Found out the shims for my metal lathe are unobtanium so I have an idea of how to make my own, if it works I'll post about it in the lathe thread. Now I just gotta gather supplies. Glad everyone made it through the storm ok!


----------



## Brink

Staying snug and warm

[attachment=13005]



And the "make your own electricity kit", aka the electron pump, aka mini Con Ed, just keeps churning away.

[attachment=13006]


----------



## NYWoodturner

Finally back up and running ! Still 33,000 homes here with no power in this county. 5000 homes in Brink's county. Looking at that fire he posted, he may have just chosen to leave the power off and relax ! If he did he is a very wise man.

Quite an amazing experience. You get to see what people are really made of in times like these. 

Manhattan and Long Island as well as Jersey is in pretty bad shape - and FEMA has moved in and commandeered Gasoline compounding shortages... but thats a whole different rant that doesn't belong here. - so I won't. But it brings out the true colors in people. 

Anyway - good to be back. Joe and Dave I will get your packages out in a day or two. 

Anyone have any personal property damage? Everyone accounted for?


----------



## Brink

There's still 9000 in my town w/o power, some say 60,000 in Westchester county.


----------



## conchwood

Heard on the radio this A.M. we have 2 crews headed up from the Conch Republic (Keys Energy) to assist, there were 2 other crews sent up eariler in the week that were recalled for some reason at the upper end (sceduling, supplies,etc), but are they are now on the way.
Having gone thru 4' flooding in my home, shop, etc. during Wilma, and living in hurricane alley at the end of the road over 60 yrs, I know a little first hand what you all are going through and am deeply sorry for everything you have gone thru so far. I also have family in that area, but not much communication yet, hope all is well with them.
My personell experiance is be extra careful and do not rush into things, surviving the storm is much easier than surviving the insurance companies, beurocrats, scammers, etc. that follow the disasters, this man made turmil will be much worse than any natural disaster. My prayers are with you all.
Doug


----------



## Brink

11/09 -11/11 for my power to be back on.


----------



## Brink

Joe Rebuild said:


> I'd pee a circle around it.



Haha, I'll put Moma Brink right on it.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Brink said:


> 11/09 -11/11 for my power to be back on.



Brink - Thats what O&R told my wife - said they wouldn't even start working in our area until then. Came home from work and viola ! there was slower.

You need anything ? Serious offer. Generator? Gas or cans? I'll PM you my cell #


----------



## NYWoodturner

Yep - It's very common to see people / families sleeping in their cars, washing up in public restrooms - using the hand dryers to get warm etc... 
It's amazing to watch someone's face when you extend even the most basic offering of kindness here. They are accustomed to not treating each other that way and it really catches them off guard.


----------



## conchwood

Joe Rebuild said:


> Man it is pretty ugly in parts. High wind is a bad thing but that storm surge shows no mercy what so ever. I have chosen not to deploy for cat work this time around. No hotels no fuel and looks like the bulk of the damage are flood losses. And its to cold north of the I -10 for this FL transplant.
> 
> Hope everyone who needs coverage has it but I know many do not or will be fighting for what coverage they do have for months and even years.
> 
> I just spoke to a public adjuster I write estimates for in FL. He is in NY now said people are sleeping in thier cars and it is below freezing. Con ed has stopped turning power on in some areas because every time the turn it on a house or two start on fire.
> 
> I will probably go up to write some of the large losses in a couple weeks when things get to some sort of "normalcy"



I-10 ??? For me, it's the 7-mile bridge,HaHa, Biggest problem is forcasters crying wolf all these years (to sell plywood, batteries, storm supplies, etc. for their sponsors) Now the public doesn't believe their hype and doesn't have all the info (or knowledge) they need to make intelligent decisions, plus the non-belief that it could happen here. Still few mentioning the Global Warming factor which is being swept under the rug so the really big corporations can continue business as usual raking in millions at the little guys expence and misery. The hardest hit are almost always the poorest, while the ones that make the most don't really need it. Life 101
They tried turning on power here right after the flood, big mistake then went to one neighborhood while they had fire dept stationed nearby, took a lot longer, but much better results. I had to replace all the wiring in my home, it turned black about 18" back from anywhere the insulation was cut, etc. Luckly for me with a concrete block house everything was in conduit so I just pulled new wires. It only took 14 mo to drain all the seawater from the walls, popping holes every 8" along the bottom and top, couple drums of clorine, lots of fans pressure washing/sand all the walls in and out, what a mess. I should of sold and left. Insurance only covered about a third but I didn't want to spend months on hold fighting them. Next time I'll get a public adjuster, if I can find a honest one. If I was up there, I'd get a storage container for anything left, hire a adjuster and come South for the next 1-2 years. One thing to be poor, another to be poor, wet, and freezing.


----------



## Kevin

Joe Rebuild said:


> ...*Mod's please pull if I am out of line here. *...



Can't imagine why you would be out of line. Sharing your expertise with those who might need it is encouraged. Help away!


----------



## Brink

Joe Rebuild said:


> Looks like this is my first claim to write in NJ



Where in Jersey is that?


----------



## NYWoodturner

Brink said:


> Joe Rebuild said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like this is my first claim to write in NJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where in Jersey is that?
Click to expand...


Brink - you have power back yet?


----------



## Brink

No power, yet. Crews will be in the area Wednesday. Still thinking the 9th at the earliest.


----------



## Brink

[attachment=13107]

Kinda ironic, we walked past this sign on our way to ihop. Moma B just needed something with apples and cinnamon.


----------



## Brink

Still 104,000 in my county without power. 28 degrees this am. I feel so bad for the folks with out heat and damaged homes.


----------



## Mike1950

A little added info on power crews. We went over Lookout pass last night-I-90, Western Mont. at about 7 PM. Coming up the west side of pass was a caravan of 50+- Power utility trucks- going East. I assume they were headed to NE to help. Sorta gives you a perspective on size of problem when we are sending crews from west coast. I hope things get back to normal soon for all.


----------



## conchwood

Mike1950 said:


> A little added info on power crews. We went over Lookout pass last night-I-90, Western Mont. at about 7 PM. Coming up the west side of pass was a caravan of 50+- Power utility trucks- going East. I assume they were headed to NE to help. Sorta gives you a perspective on size of problem when we are sending crews from west coast. I hope things get back to normal soon for all.



Mike,
We sent up a few trucks from our little community, they got turned back the first time due to some sort of logistics, but finally got back on the road again.
If you see any Keys Energy trucks, they are from Key West, give them a big hello, theyre a great bunch of volunteers and I know many personally. We are also holding fundraising events in town already. 
Doug


----------



## conchwood

Joe Rebuild said:


> conchwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A little added info on power crews. We went over Lookout pass last night-I-90, Western Mont. at about 7 PM. Coming up the west side of pass was a caravan of 50+- Power utility trucks- going East. I assume they were headed to NE to help. Sorta gives you a perspective on size of problem when we are sending crews from west coast. I hope things get back to normal soon for all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike,
> We sent up a few trucks from our little community, they got turned back the first time due to some sort of logistics, but finally got back on the road again.
> If you see any Keys Energy trucks, they are from Key West, give them a big hello, theyre a great bunch of volunteers and I know many personally. We are also holding fundraising events in town already.
> Doug
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If anybody knows how to hold an "event" it is the Conch's :wacko1:
Click to expand...


My wife just said the Keys Energy crews & trucks are spending the night in Penn. and told to fuel up prior to going to Long Island for their assignments tomorrow A.M. So I guess they will be working in L.I. this week.


----------



## Mike1950

Phinds, I do not think I have seen you on here since the storm Paul- I have your larch when things calm down- just let me know. I will PM also.
To follow the rules- Free box of Larch- paul paying shipping- for his collection.


----------



## Brink

Still no power :( guess this is what they do when I don't pay the bill. 



[attachment=13174]

NYSEG facility behind my shop. Trailer loads of poles and transformers.


----------



## Kevin

They tried to get me to mill some poles but I told them I don't have a blade that cuts round.  

I know you can handle no power Jon but I hope you get it soon anyway. Hang in there buddy and all of you that are without it now. I ran the old gas out of my welder yesterday after I put a new battery in it. Just getting ready for our seasonal power outages. We get a sniff of a winter storm and our end-of-the-line rural power goes down. Not as long as y'all though I feel for ya.


----------



## Brink

Thanks Kevin. Today warmed up to 39. Talk of snow Wednesday. So many people without any warmth sucks.


----------



## Mike1950

Joe Rebuild said:


> Well it looks like I am heading up. I wounder how much carry on wood is allowed



Just get another seat and say your partner is kinda quiet and really UGLY!!!! :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Brink

[attachment=13225]

Power's on


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Power's on




:irishjig::irishjig::irishjig:


----------



## NYWoodturner

Joe Rebuild said:


> Well it looks like I am heading up. I wounder how much carry on wood is allowed



Which parts are you headed to Rob?


----------



## ripjack13

Here I am....man I hate taking cold showers in my sink. :dash2:

Powers on but just got internet....go figure.

I did my good deed....I bought some groceries and went down to the shore and started handing it all out. I was mobbed. It was all gone in about 15 minutes. I had 2 grocery carts full of canned goods and 10 cases of water.
I had a few people hug the bejesus out of me. I had one guy ask me where I got all this and why I was handing it out... I said, I bought it to help. 
He started cryin....I almost did. 

I feel good. I just hope that whomever is next in line as the potus gets help to those poor souls down there soon. It is a wreck. 


pay it forward.... it...makes you feel good.


----------



## Brink

Nor'easter time. This is great!








Dogs love it. Tennessee dog, in the middle, never saw snow until this afternoon.
In the background you can see some limbs that are down from Sandy.


----------



## Brink

Gas rationing ended in NYC this morning.


----------



## conchwood

Brink said:


> Nor'easter time. This is great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs love it. Tennessee dog, in the middle, never saw snow until this afternoon.
> In the background you can see some limbs that are down from Sandy.



BBBRRRRRRR


----------



## conchwood

[attachment=13891]


Joe Rebuild said:


> conchwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nor'easter time. This is great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs love it. Tennessee dog, in the middle, never saw snow until this afternoon.
> In the background you can see some limbs that are down from Sandy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBBRRRRRRR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Makes my bones hurt just seeing that.
Click to expand...


Makes me HAPPY to be home, made it just as sun was setting.. Here is a pic from the pier 2 blocks from home.


----------



## Brink

conchwood said:


> BBBRRRRRRR



It's not so bad, they have fur. Lol


----------



## conchwood

[attachment=13892][attachment=13892]


conchwood said:


> Joe Rebuild said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conchwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nor'easter time. This is great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs love it. Tennessee dog, in the middle, never saw snow until this afternoon.
> In the background you can see some limbs that are down from Sandy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBBRRRRRRR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Makes my bones hurt just seeing that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Makes me HAPPY to be home, made it just as sun was setting.. Here is a pic from the pier 2 blocks from home.
Click to expand...


----------

